# SAS date



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

If you could go on a date with anyone from SAS, who would you choose? Why, and where would you go?


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Kilgoretrout. We'd go to the aquarium and watch the octopuses. 

Cuz we're cool like that.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

^I thought the username was killorgetout. heh.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo :heart. The beach  Its calm and relaxing there.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd whisk myself off to Paris. As myself and I strolled along the banks of the Seine of an evening, I would try to grope myself in a subtle yet inappropriate manner, whereupon I would slap myself in a defiantly pouty manner. In a moment of mutual anger and attraction, I would kiss myself very suddenly and very hard. of course, that's a normal Saturday for me where I am now.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Evo :heart. The beach  Its calm and relaxing there.


Why not ask him out then


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HardRock :3

As he said, the mall or a quiet beach... Can I add Disneyland? (To see dolan )


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My self


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

None of your concerns.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

moya said:


> Kilgoretrout. We'd go to the aquarium and watch the octopuses.
> 
> Cuz we're cool like that.


I'll bring the cutlery.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> I'll bring the cutlery.


And I'll bring the bat to make sure it's dead.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Calichick :blush

I'd take her sightseeing in Baghdad and we'll have a whale of a time!!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

This is an easy question. Hustlerose and we'd go to a finger painting class. If things go well maybe she could come over and we'd move onto body painting each other.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> None of your concerns.


Well that was pointless... lmao.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Calichick :blush
> 
> I'd take her sightseeing in Baghdad and we'll have a whale of a time!!


:haha


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

My stunning conversation skills and sharp wit will be at your service for the price of offering me a free meal.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> My stunning conversation skills and sharp wit will be at your service for the price of offering me a free meal.


What about a compromise. I'll buy the ingredients, you combine them and cook them into a tasty meal.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> What about a compromise. I'll buy the ingredients, you combine them and cook them into a tasty meal.


No deal!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

meh.....I would rather just head to the bedroom.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Siringo. Anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Calichick :blush
> 
> I'd take her sightseeing in Baghdad and we'll have a whale of a time!!


Sadly at least one terrorist will have fallen for that :roll


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You guys I actually like Calichick 

so...

yeah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> You guys I actually like Calichick
> 
> so...
> 
> yeah


Umm :um


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Umm :um


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Umm :um


lmao!


----------



## H94 (Aug 29, 2012)

She and I could play Wii tennis in my basement.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

idunno but we wud have a chill date nice place to eat , maybe movies , club, and if your nice get to come home with mama lol


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not sure heh..

I'd certainly want to go on a bromance Mandate though with any fellow dude that wanted to come along. Try to show 'em a fun time and brighten up their evening and make 'em laugh. Remind them that there's still fun in the world despite how dark it seems.

If taken by a lucky lady I'd hope to provide a time not soon forgotten


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Last I need is a new crush especially in online. I never coped of this one guy I met in online.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

there was this one autistic girl on here i found to be interesting. would be fun to hang out, but not like the romantic-driven kind of date


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Planetarium! Ice skate! Beaches! Mountains! Theater! Sea world or giant aquarium! Da Pool! Museum! Gallery! Driving! Concerts! Play games together at home! Library! Urban culinary travel! Amusement Parks! Zoo! Watch sports games! Fishing! Bungee Jumping! Moon staring and picnic on the roof! Billiard! Arcade! Karaoke! Nightclub! Fancy Restaurants! Food stalls! Foreign places! Infiltrate school at night! Walk around town! Walk around woods! etc!
Don't know with who tho.
Perhaps i'd need different person for each place. hahaha :b


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know if anyone wants to date me, but if they did it'd be magical. I can't promise I wouldn't feel them up a bit, but I'd buy the guy a pretty bouquet! We'd go to the beach and drink wine while the sun sets, listen to some music...all finished off with a cocktail of my invention (The Rohypnol Iced Tea) and a trip to my basement.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Could someone explain what the word "date" means. That way I might be able to understand what this thread is about.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Could someone explain what the word "date" means. That way I might be able to understand what this thread is about.


_date/dāt/

Noun:	
1) The day of the month or year as specified by a number.
2) A sweet, dark brown, oval fruit containing a hard stone, often eaten dried._

I am assuming we are discussing the latter.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I'd whisk myself off to Paris. As myself and I strolled along the banks of the Seine of an evening, I would try to grope myself in a subtle yet inappropriate manner, whereupon I would slap myself in a defiantly pouty manner. In a moment of mutual anger and attraction, I would kiss myself very suddenly and very hard. of course, that's a normal Saturday for me where I am now.


Wow steamy. Been reading 50 Shades a little too much :b


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Unknown88 said:


> _date/dāt/
> 
> Noun:
> 1) The day of the month or year as specified by a number.
> ...


Oh that, I love dates. :boogie


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I'll go on a date with myself.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Oh that, I love dates. :boogie


It's kind of popular for people to take someone they're interested in, and stand on a date. It's hard to both stand on the thing without squishing up against eachother, but that's kind of the idea.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmn i'll take anyone who wants to on a sunny lovely date ^.^ with wine testing and a picnic by the bay then to end it, DISNEY LAND! Woo, fun Times and laughter would be shared :boogie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Hmmn i'll take anyone who wants to on a sunny lovely date ^.^ with wine testing and a picnic by the bay then to end it, DISNEY LAND! Woo, fun Times and laughter would be shared :boogie


Oh my I would go!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

rawrjessirawr


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Oh my I would go!


Then you shall be my date :clap


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Then you shall be my date :clap


:boogie :kiss


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Calichick :blush
> 
> I'd take her sightseeing in Baghdad and we'll have a whale of a time!!


I'm sure your date will be da bomb.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Laura024 there is something about her.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No one. Judging that anxiety would play up.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

ImWeird. We'll go barhopping and pick up barely legal girls. 

Or Ventura. I'll take her to Ihop and eat waffles.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Hmmn i'll take anyone who wants to on a sunny lovely date ^.^ with wine testing and a picnic by the bay then to end it, DISNEY LAND! Woo, fun Times and laughter would be shared :boogie


I actually love wine, take me instead 

I'll bring a nice bottle (or 3) of Mission Hill Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

None!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd organise a girly sleepover/pillow fight where we can watch Twilight and talk about boys. 

...

What? Stop looking at me like that.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> I actually love wine, take me instead
> 
> I'll bring a nice bottle (or 3) of Mission Hill Cabernet Sauvignon.


Ohhh sounds appealing, i might just have to lol


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would take R91 out for a coffee cause she's awesome, and we could discuss music and women


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

I don't know if anyone wants to date me, there is sure a lot of awesome women on here I would want to date though. The date would be us laying on either layback chairs or on towels at the beach, it will be a quiet, cool night, me being a gentleman I would have given her my jacket to keep her warm. As we listened to music and shared a bottle of wine, we would stare up at the stars, laughing at each other's jokes and talking about how small we are in the universe. As the night rolls on, our attention would have moved from the stars to each other where we find just a inch separates us. No words are said, we just stare into each other's eyes waiting for the moment. The moment where a kiss leads us to the closest bedroom.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I'd organise a girly sleepover/pillow fight where we can watch Twilight and talk about boys.
> 
> ...
> 
> What? Stop looking at me like that.


That's a great idea!  But... Twilight?


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd ask out Snowflake1111 

Hopefully we'd go somewhere fun, since she's said she doesn't have fun very often. It always seems sad people don't have any fun because of their anxiety. She'd probably say no though xP


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Oh my I would go!


Back off she's mine.


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

leonardess said:


> I'd whisk myself off to Paris. As myself and I strolled along the banks of the Seine of an evening, I would try to grope myself in a subtle yet inappropriate manner, whereupon I would slap myself in a defiantly pouty manner. In a moment of mutual anger and attraction, I would kiss myself very suddenly and very hard. of course, that's a normal Saturday for me where I am now.


:lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ive already been on dates with mrneonshuffle. we went to dinner, to a baseball game, to the beach ..


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I haven't a clue...


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd go and watch the Aurora.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

An expensive meal in London followed by a shakespearean play in the Globe theater/west end play, and then a nice hotel room for the evening.
OR
A medieval banquet complete with live music and entertainment.
OR
A weekend in Amsterdam, Dubrovnik, Prague, Istanbul or some other city with lots of history and good sightseeing potential.

Sadly I dunno who I'd invite...maybe an (un)lucky lady from my friends list on here. haha. There's also a few girls in this thread I'd love to take out, but I'm too shy to post their names. lol

The Aurora is a good idea too but I won't steal it! A Norwegian Fjord cruise in might be good. Norway is amazing to visit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Your mother, my room.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a crush on no one. Who the hell are you people, even?! And why are you in my bedroom?? *stares at the moniter whilst looking totally confused*


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Any girl, shoot, I'll take em all!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a pers0n said:


> Wow steamy. Been reading 50 Shades a little too much :b


boy, are you comparing my dream date to that published anal swill?

*fingers Twilight special edition complete with small bottle of R-Pat's tears nervously* I guess it's back to wrecking stolen motorcycles in San Francisco streets at midnight, waking up in the gutter smelling of dog piss, while my rampant rabbit gently weeps.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ImWeird

I'd just follow him around all night and watch him be weird. I'd carry around a notebook to write down on all weird stuff he does and practice my "HA, that's hilarious, I gotta write that down!"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I did have someone, but I guess that is done with 

Other than that I have no idea what other SASers I would want to date. I can't keep anyone interested in me for very long.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Meepie and I will naturally start the date with a scrabble game. When I win I'll buy her a Cadbury bar as consolation, then we'll go hike to a frozen waterfall. Upon return maybe we'll watch a meteor shower for a bit, then spend a few hours on the couch debating what would happen if the moon were transmuted entirely to water and crashed into Venus.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I did have someone, but I guess that is done with
> 
> Other than that I have no idea what other SASers I would want to date. I can't keep anyone interested in me for very long.


Cheer up Matty. There are plenty of other chicks in the sea. Love your new avatar btw.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Cheer up Matty. There are plenty of other chicks in the sea. Love your new avatar btw.


There aren't many women out there that would put up with me and my issues.
Love your new status btw, that actually made me laugh a little, which is rare.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Damn, I need a SAS crush first. Well, whenever I get one, we're going and playing mini-golf, dancing Gangnam Style in a public place, and then devouring mass quantities of pizza.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Laura024 there is something about her.


She's seeing someone, but I think I have better conversations with the aspies on this site. We just have a very similar worldview for some reason. I don't know if it would actually work out in real life, but it's one of the things I look for now.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> There aren't many women out there that would put up with me and my issues.
> Love your new status btw, that actually made me laugh a little, which is rare.


I know what you mean. It's hard to find someone you click with. Even normal, outgoing and well adjusted people have great difficultly in finding a kindred spirit of some sort. So when it happens to people like us with social anxiety AND while we are still young to do something about it - it's a blessing.

But then you find out she likes your brother, best friend, into chicks or whatever instead so it ends up crushing your soul. Then you see them in public so passionately intertwined and happy together.

So one night you get particularly smashed and decide it would be a good idea to confront her and spill your guts. So you arrive at her place, park your car and rehearse what you are going to say to her over and over. Then you wake up 5 hours later because you fell asleep in your car and end up driving home.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> I know what you mean. It's hard to find someone you click with. Even normal, outgoing and well adjusted people have great difficultly in finding a kindred spirit of some sort. So when it happens to people like us with social anxiety AND while we are still young to do something about it - it's a blessing.
> 
> But then you find out she likes your brother, best friend, into chicks or whatever instead so it ends up crushing your soul. Then you see them in public so passionately intertwined and happy together.
> 
> So one night you get particularly smashed and decide it would be a good idea to confront her and spill your guts. So you arrive at her place, park your car and rehearse what you are going to say to her over and over. Then you wake up 5 hours later because you fell asleep in your car and end up driving home.


I fell for a girl that I can never have. We have so much in common and we clicked so well with each other that I almost couldn't believe it. 
The problem was there was someone else that wasn't to happy about the little thing we had going on, and he made sure he stomped out that little flame as best he could, because he doesn't care about what is best for her, he only cares about what he wants.... everyone else be damned.

I'm never gonna try again, because someone like me will never find someone amazing like her ever again. Most will disapprove of this, but I completely give up. The pain of loss is just too much


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I fell for a girl that I can never have. We have so much in common and we clicked so well with each other that I almost couldn't believe it.
> The problem was there was someone else that wasn't to happy about the little thing we had going on, and he made sure he stomped out that little flame as best he could, because he doesn't care about what is best for her, he only cares about what he wants.... everyone else be damned.
> 
> I'm never gonna try again, because someone like me will never find someone amazing like that ever again


There's always a catch. The greater the connection and chemistry the more devastating the catch will be. After while you start to question what the hell is wrong with you. Especially when other people tell you how great of a catch you are and how lucky some one will be to have you.

You keep hearing this but reality doesn't match up with expectations. So you'll keep chugging along with life. Maybe even start dating someone new for a while. Then of course you start thinking of her again. The most random and inopportune times too. Like waking up at 3am drenched in sweat and you are out of breathe and panicking for no reason. Then you realize she is probably laughing it up and having a good time with her new bf that she loves more than she ever loved you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> There's always a catch. The greater the connection and chemistry the more devastating the catch will be.* After while you start to question what the hell is wrong with you. Especially when other people tell you how great of a catch you are and how lucky some one will be to have you.
> 
> You keep hearing this but reality doesn't match up with expectations.* So you'll keep chugging along with life. Maybe even start dating someone new for a while. Then of course you start thinking of her again. The most random and inopportune times too. Like waking up at 3am drenched in sweat and you are out of breathe and panicking for no reason. Then you realize she is probably laughing it up and having a good time with her new bf that she loves more than she ever loved you.


I get told this quite a lot and I just don't get it. There are no redeeming qualities about me whatsoever. All I can do is pour my heart out and then watch as it is ruthlessly cut up into little pieces in front of me.

I think I am just a passing infatuation that will soon fade from her memory as she moves on with him and I am left to die. I am terrified that she will soon get over me and laugh at the idea that we could have ever been together. My will to continue life is at an all time low right now.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I am terrified that she will soon get over me and laugh at the idea that we could have ever been together. My will to continue life is at an all time low right now.


I think of this way, there must be a good reason why she chooses him. Even if she complains about being mistreated there must be a few really good reasons that may make up for said mistreatment. I just shrug my shoulders and try to move on with my life. Although randomly things come up that remind me of her.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Northstar1991.

We'd go river surfing, take a walk in the park, see a movie, gamble at the casino, and satisfy our appetites by eating so many barbecue ribs at Applebee's. Yum. :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> I think of this way, there must be a good reason why she chooses him. Even if she complains about being mistreated there must be a few really good reasons that may make up for said mistreatment. I just shrug my shoulders and try to move on with my life. Although randomly things come up that remind me of her.


She would always tell me that she was waiting for him to change. Now that he found out about me, he is suddenly scrambling to "change" so that he doesn't lose her to me. But I know that once I am no longer a threat he will go back to being his true self in no time. She knows this but she continues to hold out hope that he is being sincere because she wants to believe that he is even though he obviously isn't, because if I didn't crash the party he would have just continued using her for sex. <---- That is a fact!

Earlier today I texted her and asked: "Is you staying with him your choice or his?" She replied "both", then she quickly replied again and said "I've always been bad with choices, i can say that though. It takes me awhile to realize it."


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Earlier today I texted her and asked: "Is you staying with him your choice or his?" She replied "both", then she quickly replied again and said "I've always been bad with choices, i can say that though. It takes me awhile to realize it."


I really don't know what to tell you. Because if you are anything like me you can't just forget and move on that easily. I actually find it pretty callous when people say that, like they can throw away people without a second thought and just move on so effortlessly.

Tough break though. It's hard to find someone who understands social anxiety and even rarer to find someone who can relate to it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> I really don't know what to tell you. Because if you are anything like me you can't just forget and move on that easily. I actually find it pretty callous when people say that, like they can throw away people without a second thought and just move on so effortlessly.
> 
> Tough break though. It's hard to find someone who understands social anxiety and even rarer to find someone who can relate to it.


One thing she actually told me is "I'm not good enough for you Brandon, you deserve better, you need to find someone else that will love you and hold you in your bed at night."

She doesn't seem to understand that there is no one better! She is absolutely perfect and she is everything that I have been looking for and that I could ever want. I want to hold *her* in my bed at night!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

All of you.... at once.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> One thing she actually told me is "I'm not good enough for you Brandon, you deserve better, you need to find someone else that will love you and hold you in your bed at night."
> 
> She doesn't seem to understand that there is no one better! She is absolutely perfect and she is everything that I have been looking for and that I could ever want. I want to hold *her* in my bed at night!


It's so much bs. I wouldn't take credence to that excuse, no offense to her. That's like saying it's me not you. I wish more people would just nut up and tell the truth, no matter how mean it is at first. Because there is nothing worse than false hope and lies even if it is meant with good intentions.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> It's so much bs. I wouldn't take credence to that excuse, no offense to her. That's like saying it's me not you. I wish more people would just nut up and tell the truth, no matter how mean it is at first. Because there is nothing worse than false hope and lies even if it is meant with good intentions.


I wish she could just be completely honest with everyone about what she truly wants. But she tells me that she "isn't strong enough to make those kinds of decisions". :no
I want nothing more than to make her happy and help her find that strength that she denies that she has.

BTW her bf told her that he would kill me and then kill himself if she left him for me. Does that sound like the kind of guy that is right for her? I think not!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I wish she could just be completely honest with everyone about what she truly wants. But she tells me that she "isn't strong enough to make those kinds of decisions". :no
> I want nothing more than to make her happy and help her find that strength that she denies that she has.
> 
> BTW her bf told her that he would kill me and then kill himself if she left him for me. Does that sound like the kind of guy that is right for her? I think not!


Does that even work? I have heard stories about people threatening suicide so their bf/gf wouldn't leave. I always imagined they happened in tv shows but in real life?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Does that even work? I have heard stories about people threatening suicide so their bf/gf wouldn't leave. I always imagined they happened in tv shows but in real life?


Apparently it does work, he knows how to control her.

:haha That pic is awesome!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Apparently it does work, he knows how to control her.
> 
> :haha That pic is awesome!


I try to laugh at the absurdity of life. Because it's better than fretting over it. I like this place because it makes me laugh, think and view the world in a different light. There are so many people here with different backgrounds and lifestyles it's interesting to read about it.

I do feel bad because I probably only respond to 1 in 10 posts I read. Because most of time I feel like what I have to say is too stupid to post. Sucks because I see threads go unreplied all the time.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> I try to laugh at the absurdity of life. Because it's better than fretting over it. I like this place because it makes me laugh, think and view the world in a different light. There are so many people here with different backgrounds and lifestyles it's interesting to read about it.
> 
> I do feel bad because I probably only respond to 1 in 10 posts I read. Because most of time I feel like what I have to say is too stupid to post. Sucks because I see threads go unreplied all the time.


Idk about that, I always like to read what you have to say. you seem pretty intelligent and like you know what your talking about.
I wouldn't be surprised if there were people that saw your name in recent posts and then clicked on it just to see what you said. I know I have.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Idk about that, I always like to read what you have to say. you seem pretty intelligent and like you know what your talking about.
> I wouldn't be surprised if there were people that saw your name in recent posts and then clicked on it just to see what you said. I know I have.


Thanks for the encouraging words. I think it's a fine line between optimism and reality. I try to post something that is based in reality but still uplifting so it doesn't completely depress the question asker. A lot of times life is lived out in the grey area and for some reason many people here view life in terms of white or black.

At the end of the day I think people post here to vent out feelings that they can't share with friends or family in real life. Because they would surely think less of you or at the least differently of you once they realize how ****ed up you really are.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words. I think it's a fine line between optimism and reality. I try to post something that is based in reality but still uplifting so it doesn't completely depress the question asker. A lot of times life is lived out in the grey area and for some reason many people here view life in terms of white or black.
> 
> At the end of the day I think people post here to vent out feelings that they can't share with friends or family in real life. Because they would surely think less of you or at the least differently of you once they realize how ****ed up you really are.


I'm the same, I try to be a smartass on here and make people laugh, but every once and awhile my true pain leaks out.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

:hide Barette has been so kind as to talk to me from time to time, so I choose her! Being such the film person as she is, gotta go to the movies! :hide

(Sorry Perfy, you already gotta deal with 2talk!)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


> (Sorry Perfy, you already gotta deal with 2talk!)


Like ouch. For realz. He has nothing to do with whats between usssss.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Komorikun on a platonic date would be pretty cool. (I imagine I'm to young/geeky for her taste tbh :b)

I think her world view and the fact that she's travelled around a lot would mean she'd be interesting to talk to.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

the young chick with the hips and lips and flowered dresses. notice, i said "chick" for such as is what men refer to women.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

R91 then but I don't think she likes me anymore....


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> there was this one autistic girl on here i found to be interesting. would be fun to hang out, but not like the romantic-driven kind of date


Yeah, same. I kind of wish I could meet an autistic guy.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

HustleRose said:


> If you could go on a date with anyone from SAS, who would you choose? Why, and where would you go?


Yes, I have. Just friendly type of hang out dates...I think that still counts, right?

Where? So far at an all-day free music gig, drive-in theater, bowling and a small little restaurant/bar.

Bowling was an embarrassing experience. We could have used these to help us out.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> All of you.... at once.


Kinky


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BobtheBest said:


> Northstar1991.
> 
> We'd go river surfing, take a walk in the park, see a movie, gamble at the casino, and satisfy our appetites by eating so many barbecue ribs at Applebee's. Yum. :boogie


river surfing?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Paul said:


> Meepie and I will naturally start the date with a scrabble game. When I win I'll buy her a Cadbury bar as consolation, then we'll go hike to a frozen waterfall. Upon return maybe we'll watch a meteor shower for a bit, then spend a few hours on the couch debating what would happen if the moon were transmuted entirely to water and crashed into Venus.


Meepie and I will naturally start the date with a scrabble game. _When she wins win she'll buy me a bag of chocolate-chip cookies as consolation_, then we'll go hike to a frozen waterfall. Upon return maybe we'll watch a meteor shower for a bit, then spend a few hours on the couch debating what would happen if the moon were transmuted entirely to water and crashed into Venus.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I forgot about the girl with the tits. I'd love to go on a date with her (if she gives out).


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I have no idea, but I would make it a memorable date for sure!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It is my life's goal to get mentioned on this thread.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd take Zeppelin out to see a show of Led Zeppelin's cover band Lead Zeppling. 

Now that your life's goal has come true, what are you going to do with the rest of your life?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I'd take Zeppelin out to see a show of Led Zeppelin's cover band Lead Zeppling.
> 
> Now that your life's goal has come true, what are you going to do with the rest of your life?


I'm going to go to Disneyland now!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I'm going to go to Disneyland now!!!!!


Disneyland!!!

+1


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Pythonesque:

Our date would be reading psychology textbooks and writing computer programs all night whilst snuggling on the couch...

:blush

No sexy time, though, I am afraid of that much intimacy. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sourdog said:


> Kinky


Ooo lala!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

fetisha said:


> trcymcgrdy1


Haha, thanks, but I don't have much dating experience. I would be a bore and not know what to do!!! You could do way bettah den dis guy right here!!!


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

have received messages from 6 female members telling me I look good after I posted my pic in the members section, 2 asked me if I lived in their area


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> have received messages from 6 female members telling me I look good after I posted my pic in the members section, 2 asked me if I lived in their area


I rest my case.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Whoo, I'm glad I'm not the only one who caught that.




TrcyMcgrdy1 not being able to date that is. I'm totally not talking about anyone else.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Whoo, I'm glad I'm not the only one who caught that.
> 
> TrcyMcgrdy1 not being able to date that is. I'm totally not talking about anyone else.


You lil sneaky guy, dont put me in ur shenanigans. I know ur true intentions


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would go on a date with Dark Alchemist.

Someone tell her this.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Calichick :blush
> 
> I'd take her sightseeing in Baghdad and we'll have a whale of a time!!


I wouldn't take her to Baghdad. Baghdads too friendly. How about Kandahar Provience?

I heard its very scenic


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Disarray said:


> ^


Jennifer Lawrence is sooo hot. Great usage of the gif too. :clap


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> have received messages from 6 female members telling me I look good after I posted my pic in the members section, 2 asked me if I lived in their area


oh woops, forgot, having some self esteem and talking about good things that happened in your life is taboo, it makes those who think life is a depressing journey change their views

smh

odd how those with social anxiety and those that say people treat them like outcasts tend to be the rudest and most terrible people out there, I mean what is this? a self fulfilling prophecy?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

KnownParallel said:


> oh woops, forgot, having some self esteem and talking about good things that happened in your life is taboo, it makes those who think life is a depressing journey change their views
> 
> smh
> 
> odd how those with social anxiety and those that say people treat them like outcasts tend to be the rudest and most terrible people out there, I mean what is this? a self fulfilling prophecy?


Lol


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Pythonesque:
> 
> Our date would be reading psychology textbooks and writing computer programs all night whilst snuggling on the couch...
> 
> ...


Wut. That sounds more like a study session than a date. And yes, I snuggled with everyone in my study group back when I had one. That's why half of them are in therapy now.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

elvin jones said:


>


Who is she and is she mentally challenged?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

falling down said:


> Who is she and is she mentally challenged?


She looks like a human so yes probably.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> If you could go on a date with anyone from SAS, who would you choose? Why, and where would you go?


She already knows


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Unfortunatley, I don't think anyone would want to go on a date with me on here. 

I guess I'm just here alone, posting this for no real apparent reason. 

That is all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am sure I am going to find a date sometime, but probably not from here.


----------

